# scrappy flannel baby blankets question



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

here again with another question- guess I have the sewing bug!
Wanting to make a baby blanket with squares of flannel, then snipped- not sure what you call them- can I use other fabrics other than flannel? Cute cotton, minky.... what if it is mixed- will it turn out well?


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

It is called a rag quilt. My first one was flannel, batting, cotton w/ the cotton on top. I have made them with single layers of fleece, too. I would think Minky could work.

If you put batting between the layers, be sure to secure them. I did 7" squares and used all the random squares of fleece I had from people making those tied blankets as the "batting". I simply put an X through the squares before sewing.

I have also done them in strips with two layers of flannel.

Side note here: My husband LIKES snipping these for me while he watches TV. Have the rag snips makes it SO much easier.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

what are rag snips? where do you get them? Good idea putting hubby to work 
Mary, checked out your blog- your quilts are beautiful! Love those prints....


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

If you are making a rag quilt you want the fabric to fray so don't use fleece or minky in the mix on the front. You can use it on the back or for batting, but it will not have the same "ragged edge" as cotton and flannel.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I have two pairs of the Fiskars and have used the Heritage. They are the BEST but priced accordingly. It really helps to have the spring loaded snips. Saves so much on hand fatigue. Wait on a 50% off coupon at JoAnns and buy a pair of the Fiskars at the very least.

Amazon.com: rag scissors

Like I said, hubby likes to do them, too. So, I have two pair so that we can work together. I will make stuff up in a couple of sections, do all the snipping except the joining seam. Sew them together and snip final seam. That way we can work together.

I also like to use upholstery or heavy weight thread to join them for better wear.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Scroll to the bottom of this post and you can see a strip rag quilt we made for my MIL. She uses it during dialysis. I tease her that it is like an adult receiving blanket for her. I seriously am going to make another because she likes it so much that she carries it everywhere.

Made With Love by Mary: Sock Monkeys and Rags for FIUF, March 9 UPDATE: Better photos


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for the link, and the pictures, really helps- very nice!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

IHN, you are very kind. Thank you for the compliments.


----------

